
How Many of Your Memories Are Fake? - rustcharm
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/11/how-many-of-your-memories-are-fake/281558/#?single_page=true
======
Ricardus
I'm certain a lot of my memories are fake. My dad was a big slideshow guy when
I was very little. He used to take a lot of photos and never made prints, he
always got slides, so he could put on the slideshow and spin yarns. Any number
of my memories I think were planted during these slide shows of various
vacations.

~~~
rustcharm
Right. And even very reliable honest people might get some facts very wrong
after, say, 35 years. Of course, you can't even suggest this anymore.

